# Leif's Favorite Christmas Carol Poll



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Out of that list, I picked Silent Night but any Christmas song is great to me. It is my favorite time of the year. What is Leif's favorite Christmas song?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I love any and all Christmas music, but my FAVORITE it O Holy Night. That wasn't on there, so I chose my second favorite, The First Noel.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I love any and all Christmas music, but my FAVORITE it O Holy Night. That wasn't on there, so I chose my second favorite, The First Noel.



O Holy Night is my fave too!! I have to go back and figure out which one I'm gonna pick now that my fave isn't on the list.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I picked Hark the Harald Angels Sing...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Leif voted for Rudolph.  Thanks for taking the time to vote! He thinks this is the best!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted for Jingle Bell Rock which I have on a CD playing over and over! I can't get enough of it.

I have many Christmas CD's but love Amy Grant's the best and my NO.1FAVORITE hymn is Angus Dei and No.2 is The Hallelujah Chorus.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I love "White Christmas."


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh Little Town of Bethleham gets me in my heart. O Holy Night also. They are all good. I also like deck the halls and the 12 days of christmas.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is a link to my favorite christmas carol. Sorry about the ad, but what is coming is worth the 30 seconds wasted. Wow, what an amazing guitar player he is! 

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/775227/trace_bundy_carol_of_the_bells/


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, since Christmas in Hollis wasn't there I voted for Santa Claus is Coming to Town.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

John_NY said:


> Well, since Christmas in Hollis wasn't there I voted for Santa Claus is Coming to Town.


don't know that song, can you find a link and post it?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Santa Claus is Coming to Town. (But of course, I prefer Bruce Springsteen's version.)

My all-time favorite wasn't listed -- The Kinks, Father Christmas.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

My 2 favourites aren't listed so I went with my 3rd - Winter Wonderland.

#1 is Sweet Songs of Christmas
#2 is O Holy Night

We sang a beautiful arrangement of both of them while I was in high school that made me fall in love with these songs. I have them on my ipod year round!  I'll try and find a link to them to post later on.


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

momtoMax said:


> don't know that song, can you find a link and post it?


 
Sure!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0xWdoQJxMM

And I was kidding. Sort of.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My favorite wasn't listed either - but my favorite is Carol of the Bells.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, John you crack me up! 

My real favorite is John Lennon's Happy Christmas.





 
Have to add another one of my all-time favorites. Shucks, now I want to put up my Christmas tree!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> I picked Hark the Harald Angels Sing...


That was my pick too!!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

shameless bumping!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Never heard of It's a Marshmallow World. 

Oh! OK just looked it up. OK - voted.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

My favorite is not on that list - God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen... so I voted for _Hark the Herald Angels Sing, _another I really enjoy!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have many favorite Christmas songs, I voted for Silent Night, but Carol Of The Bells is my favorite!
I hope everybody enjoys all the sounds of Christmas as I do......


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

O Holy Night is my all time favorite but since it wasn't a choice I chose Santa Claus is comin to Town!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I did not know some of those songs. i am going to have to look them up tonight on Itunes. Like It's a Marshmellow World. 

Silent Night is my choice. My mom sang it to me when I was a baby and she swore I fell asleep everytime. Now that she is passed away I get a little emotional BUT still LOVE it.

I did not see Little Drummer Boy on there. That would have been a tough choice if that was on there.


----------



## afauth (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine is also Carol of the Bells but I also like Hark the Herald Angels Sing and Silent Night. There are so many good versions of these songs.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

OH YEAH! I also love Baby's It's Cold Outside. My boyfriend and I are losers and sing that song all the time with each other....mainly when we have to go outside!


----------

